# Mufflex resonator bypass



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Anyone here use this or have any thoughts on it? I was thinking of getting this x-pipe along with a set of 44's...

Mufflex Performance Custom Exhaust Systems Trenton, NJ

the part is about halfway down the page


----------



## cncmasterofor (Jan 19, 2008)

JerseyGoat said:


> Anyone here use this or have any thoughts on it? I was thinking of getting this x-pipe along with a set of 44's...
> 
> Mufflex Performance Custom Exhaust Systems Trenton, NJ
> 
> the part is about halfway down the page


 
$177 is a lot for an x-pipe. Any muffler shop can build and install one for about $100. Or they can order one from Magnaflow installed, for less than $177.
I ordered an x-pipe from the bay. And I just welded it in. Saves me money for more mods.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I just had straight pipes replace the resonator and 44 installed. I like the way it sounds!


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks guys, Ima have to run around and do a little research see who can fab up an x-pipe for me.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi,

I bought a Magnaflow X-Pipe 2.5" MAG10791 for $69.95 off eBay.

Also, Stolenfox (?) on the LS1GTO site was making a H-pipe kit
you may want to check out.

Larry


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi,

Here is a better deal::


eBay Motors: T304 STAINLESS STEEL UNIVERSAL EXHAUST X PIPE 2.5" NEW (item 150207964965 end time Jan-24-08 20:11:45 PST)


Item number: 150207964965

Larry


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

What is the difference between straight pipes and an X-pipe?

I was looking at cutting my Rez off and just having straight pipes put in it's place.
But I still have 2 years for factory warrenty


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

AlanSr said:


> What is the difference between straight pipes and an X-pipe?
> 
> I was looking at cutting my Rez off and just having straight pipes put in it's place.
> But I still have 2 years for factory warrenty


I was told it gives more of a smoother sound with x or H pipe ?


----------



## cncmasterofor (Jan 19, 2008)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is a better deal::
> 
> ...


 
That's what I put on. Be careful it has a 4.5" center line. Our cars are a 4" center line. You would need to use the little 4" extensions. They can be found at any auto parts store.




AlanSr said:


> What is the difference between straight pipes and an X-pipe?
> 
> I was looking at cutting my Rez off and just having straight pipes put in it's place.
> But I still have 2 years for factory warrenty


From what I've been told. An X-pipe or H-pipe is better than straight pipes. They equalize the exhaust pressure from one side to the other.
An H-pipe will give you more of a old school muscle sound. The X-pipe has a better flow with more of a sporty sound.

I have Flowmasters with the X-pipe. I think I got the best of both worlds. Also the X-pipe got rid of the popping, I had on hard deceleration.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks, cncmasterofor for the centerline info. I used the Magnaflow 
MAG10791 2.5". It has the 4" centerline and hooks up easily.

Larry


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Straight, H, Or X pipe.*

I dont notice a real huge differnce in the exhaust pressure sound exiting the tail pipes idling. I was gonna have my five star muffler man make an H pipe and install for around $80. But, I'm still undecided what to do. I think I am saitisfied with what I have and am afraid to change it, and then not like it. Here is a clip that I had posted. I took it easy on the goat, didnt want to piss neighbors off at the time i brought her home. I post more on my days off in the next four days. Click on link below:


YouTube - Beast of the South East


----------

